# Large isopods with thumbnails



## Cgthebeast34 (Oct 4, 2017)

I’ve came across conflicting information, I would like to add some large isopods, such as zebras, dairy cows, or powdered oranges into my viv that currently houses thumbnail frogs
I’ve read that the isopods can hurt them, versus they’ll be fine


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I have often wondered about certain "bugs" causing harm to frogs. 
For instance I have 3 millipede meandering through my substrate one of the three is about two inches long. Naturally I had some concerns that the large millipede would injure my frogs, but they have been living together quite well for almost a year.

I do not think you would have any issues, but that is only my guess. I'm still a fledgling in the pdf nest. 

What type of thumbnails do you have?


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I prefer to keep my clean up crew/microfauna limited to species that can double as a food source. Some larger isopods (P. scaber comes to mind) can cause issues for frogs and their progeny.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I keep a lot of Isopods (25+ species/morphs). Having seem how protein hungry some of the larger ones are (most _Porcellio_ species) there is zero chance I would want them as a clean-up crew for a dart frog tank. Armadillidium maculatum ("zebra") like their enclosure drier than your dart frog tank will be.

The larger Isopods are also prone to climbing into any water source and drowning, making a messy water source

I would recommend you stick to dwarf Isopods and springtails as a clean up crew.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I keep a lot of Isopods (25+ species/morphs). Having seem how protein hungry some of the larger ones are (most _Porcellio_ species) there is zero chance I would want them as a clean-up crew for a dart frog tank. Armadillidium maculatum ("zebra") like their enclosure drier than your dart frog tank will be.
> 
> The larger Isopods are also prone to climbing into any water source and drowning, making a messy water source
> 
> I would recommend you stick to dwarf Isopods and springtails as a clean up crew.


Agreed. I don't think large isopods are going to hurt your frogs necessarily but they will overrun your tank. I used to have giant orange from my tinc and terribilis tanks and they would still get a little out of control. I'd definitely stick with dwarf whites and purples. I'll recommend purples over whites. Purples are very small and thumbnails will eat them. I'm not sure they eat my dwarf whites. The population is booming so they're definitely not decimating them the way they do springtails.


----------



## Cgthebeast34 (Oct 4, 2017)

JasonE said:


> Agreed. I don't think large isopods are going to hurt your frogs necessarily but they will overrun your tank. I used to have giant orange from my tinc and terribilis tanks and they would still get a little out of control. I'd definitely stick with dwarf whites and purples. I'll recommend purples over whites. Purples are very small and thumbnails will eat them. I'm not sure they eat my dwarf whites. The population is booming so they're definitely not decimating them the way they do springtails.


I have a culture of purple isopods currently actually, I’m hoping to pick up some dwarf white this weekend (or more dwarf purple). Thank you for the feedback


----------



## Cgthebeast34 (Oct 4, 2017)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I keep a lot of Isopods (25+ species/morphs). Having seem how protein hungry some of the larger ones are (most _Porcellio_ species) there is zero chance I would want them as a clean-up crew for a dart frog tank. Armadillidium maculatum ("zebra") like their enclosure drier than your dart frog tank will be.
> 
> The larger Isopods are also prone to climbing into any water source and drowning, making a messy water source
> 
> I would recommend you stick to dwarf Isopods and springtails as a clean up crew.





GEG64 said:


> I have often wondered about certain "bugs" causing harm to frogs.
> For instance I have 3 millipede meandering through my substrate one of the three is about two inches long. Naturally I had some concerns that the large millipede would injure my frogs, but they have been living together quite well for almost a year.
> 
> I do not think you would have any issues, but that is only my guess. I'm still a fledgling in the pdf nest.
> ...


I have 


GEG64 said:


> I have often wondered about certain "bugs" causing harm to frogs.
> For instance I have 3 millipede meandering through my substrate one of the three is about two inches long. Naturally I had some concerns that the large millipede would injure my frogs, but they have been living together quite well for almost a year.
> 
> I do not think you would have any issues, but that is only my guess. I'm still a fledgling in the pdf nest.
> ...


I have a unsex pair of Ranitomeya variabilis “Southern”. Currently going through Their quarantine period. Also works well for making sure they are eating plenty.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

The Ranitomeya variabilis “Southern” is a cool frog.
The new viv I am currently working on might house a pair of thumbnail.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgthebeast34 (Oct 4, 2017)

GEG64 said:


> The Ranitomeya variabilis “Southern” is a cool frog.
> The new viv I am currently working on might house a pair of thumbnail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I’m honestly loving them, they are a beautiful little frog. And they have been super confident for me, even in the QT tub. I usually look in multiple times a day, and always see at least one


----------

